

Anyone know what happened to EAccelerator? - jcborro
http://eaccelerator.net/

======
drewoid
I was wondering the same thing as I've been configuring eAccelerator on a new
server.

I hope they have backups...

------
Kwpolska
Lemme guess... They fucked up their server?

~~~
jcborro
Still down after 10 days, must some really messed up servers.

